# Input on login screen garbaged after pkg upgrade



## jans (Feb 27, 2020)

Earlier today, I decided to enable the latest packages (instead of stable) on FreeBSD 12.1 by adding the "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$(ABI)/latest" repository. So I ran a `pkg upgrade` and rebooted my system. After the reboot, I was unable to log into X, because all keypresses resulted in multiple charaters. So when I press "c", something like ";lc" would appear on the screen. It also seems random which characters are printed. Pressing the same key twice results in different garbage. See the attached screenshot.

When I switch to a console in text mode, everything seems to work fine, so I suspect an X problem. Besides not being able to log into X, booting and using commands from the command line seems to work fine. After I noticed the problem, I ran a `pkg upgrade -f`, but the result is still the same. I was not able to find anything suspicious in the log files either.


I have not touched any configuration files, just updated these packages: https://gist.github.com/jansc/c5394429f74b911929222fe47122beae

My Xorg.0.log looks like this: https://gist.github.com/jansc/5056f614c095662297f9af5fbf241bec

Any ideas on how I can find the error?

EDIT: formatting


----------



## Emrion (Feb 27, 2020)

I suggest you to read this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-xorg-switch-from-devd-to-udev.74144/


----------



## jans (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks, this seems related. Didn't solve my problem so far, but I replied to the thread hoping the someone there can help me. Thanks again for the pointer.


----------



## jans (Feb 27, 2020)

Solved by removing `Driver "Keyboard"` from all files in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and adding `kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12` to /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------

